# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  how can i tell if my parabolan is....???

## diezeltoy

im gettin a bottle of parabolan for the first time...and i dont know how it looks or if its fake? whoever had it , can u please tell me what to look for to tell if its real or not....and what positive effects of it...cuz everyone has their own thoughts on it

thanks alot

----------


## Tsunami

Wrong forum.

----------

